# How to clean a Second hand vivarium



## norrie_hearty(jnr) (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi i just got a 2nd hand 45x45c60cm exo terra with bacground a couple of fake plants and a log! So basically im just looking for a way to clean and disinfect everything so i can put a cresty in it! Any suggestions before anyone suggests bleach i am not to happy about using it at all!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I'd use that disinfectant spray that's suitable for reptiles and plenty of hot water.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree use the reptile disinfectant spray, you can get it in most pet stores that sell Reptiles (Pets at Home definitely has it). Remember to give it a good scrub and try and ensure all the disinfectant is out before you start setting it up.


----------



## Dutchology (Jun 17, 2009)

I would personally use F10 Veterinary Disinfectant to blitz the tank out of it.


----------



## norrie_hearty(jnr) (Mar 15, 2010)

I went and got some F10! for the fake plants just mix it up and steep the plants in it??


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

steam cleaner then reptile disenfectant in a spray is what i use for cleaning my vivs then milton to clean all decor


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

norrie_hearty(jnr) said:


> I went and got some F10! for the fake plants just mix it up and steep the plants in it??


Clean the plants in hot water,Give the viv a good scrub.Then disinfect everything,ensure all the disinfectant is out beofre setting it up.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I would use f10 SCXD to clean and disinfect it and then take it outside (under shelter) and give it a precautionary spray with callingtons or similar to kill off any unwanted hitchhikers, close it for a day to be sure, then open it to air.


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

This may sound ridiculous but my friend gave me a second hand via he got in a deal off a guy he bought a snake from. I've cleaned it out etc but I have a bit of heal anxiety. 

It's not likely there could be bed bugs or anything like that on it could there?

Sorry as I say health anxiety with OCD doesn't go well in the reptile industry lol

Thank you


----------



## Loki 93 (Jul 12, 2013)

Same way you'd disinfect your own Viv really. F10, generic reptile disinfectant, dettol, 10% bleach (make sure you rinse it out a few times!), boiling water etc


----------

